# I'm Packin'



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

WooHoo!!!

Got my CCW permit today!

:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Finally, huh? Will U be able to get that Cougar now, or is it too late?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Finally, huh? Will U be able to get that Cougar now, or is it too late?


I was pretty shocked. I was planning on at least another month, but the sheriff's dept called me this morning and said it was there. So I went and picked it up before I went to work.

I e-mailed the person I was going to get the 8040 from and told him that I wasn't going to be able to get it, because of the permit delay. I didn't want him to have to wait on me. He already has a buyer for it.

But...! Having permit in hand... :-D I went by Gander Mtn. on my way home to buy ammo and picked up this little jewel...










It's not a .40 cal, but it's a 9mm. It's a Cougar 8000F.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I prefer 9mm myself.

I have seen them at the Gander Mountain in Houston.

In 97 or 98, I bought that exact model in 9mm. It was a very finely made gun and worked great. Very well put together.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Now you in the special club . You must use a little more comman sense and at times be more humble because you carrying. 
Hey I would perfer the 9mm cheaper ammo more range time. I don't own a 9 but 1 box of 40 was enough for me Mine went on a M-60 S&W which I then traded for something else.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cant remember where I heard it but here is some GOOD advice:: 
You can afford to have a temper or you can afford to carry.. 
you cant afford both :wink: 
_________________


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

scooter said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Cant remember where I heard it but here is some GOOD advice::
> You can afford to have a temper or you can afford to carry..
> ...


Exactly... :smt023

I prefer to carry...


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

Congratulatons on your new carry permit and Beretta. A thought from someone who's carried for almost 45 years; 30 as a LEO. Be very sure that you can do what you might have to do one day. Talking about taking a human life and actually doing so are two very different things. It isn't at all like TV; not glorious, heroic, etc. Should you ever be confronted with a situation where you're under fire or about to come under fire, it will most likely be the most frightening experience you'll ever have. There won't be time then to contemplate the pros and cons. You'll have to act; act immediately, and be proficient with your weapon. Remember, if the bg see's you have a gun, he'll naturally presume that you mean to use it and will make every attempt to use his first. Any hesitation on your part might well be your last. No one can say how they'll react should the time ever come; all you can do is give it reasonable thought; practice with your weapon of choice, and practice some more. Remember, the action you take in that moment will probably be with you for the rest of your life.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I see a trip to Wal-Mart in your future.

Congrats.

AFS


----------

